# Pepper Mill and Salt Shakers



## Jason Needham (Oct 4, 2013)

Some of my latest turnings.

http://i239.Rule #2/albums/ff6/GADUCKTHRASHER/6A58153B-C673-4449-A541-A1ED7FAF6164-685-00000137E0A8F35B_zps5e63f840.jpg


----------



## Jason Needham (Oct 4, 2013)

Walnut Duck call mill and Cherry shaker
http://i239.Rule #2/albums/ff6/GADUCKTHRASHER/054E71B5-C19E-4AAB-AE09-1EF1D05A3BF2-685-00000138556154DB_zps7680ee01.jpg

Mulberry set

http://i239.Rule #2/albums/ff6/GADUCKTHRASHER/94E51156-9AF3-4A2D-961D-CB5B2DECB4F0-685-000001383E9FFE22_zpsc9cbd9f9.jpg

Cherry set

http://i239.Rule #2/albums/ff6/GADUCKTHRASHER/6FB17BA5-3FBA-47DB-BC2C-FD7283B3B262-685-000001382523E9DA_zpsa8d1559d.jpg


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 4, 2013)

They are all nice but I like the flat top cherry one.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 4, 2013)

Mike - I agree The cherry is a pretty awesome piece, but to me the Duck call Mill is the most innovative thing I have seen done with a pepper mill EVER.  
Nice job Jason.
Scott


----------



## Jason Needham (Oct 4, 2013)

Walnut Duck call mill and Cherry shaker
http://i239.Rule #2/albums/ff6/GADUCKTHRASHER/054E71B5-C19E-4AAB-AE09-1EF1D05A3BF2-685-00000138556154DB_zps7680ee01.jpg

Mulberry set

http://i239.Rule #2/albums/ff6/GADUCKTHRASHER/94E51156-9AF3-4A2D-961D-CB5B2DECB4F0-685-000001383E9FFE22_zpsc9cbd9f9.jpg

Cherry set

http://i239.Rule #2/albums/ff6/GADUCKTHRASHER/6FB17BA5-3FBA-47DB-BC2C-FD7283B3B262-685-000001382523E9DA_zpsa8d1559d.jpg


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 4, 2013)

NYWoodturner said:


> Mike - I agree The cherry is a pretty awesome piece, but to me the Duck call Mill is the most innovative thing I have seen done with a pepper mill EVER.
> Nice job Jason.
> Scott



I agree It is unique. That chunk of cherry wood is very nice though.............


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 4, 2013)

Man I love the mulberry set, nah I love the cherry set, nah I love the flat top.....aw crap they are all awesome. That duck call one is out the top - what's the size on these mills. Hard to tell


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 4, 2013)

OH BTW sorry but I'm going to steal your idea!!!


----------



## Jason Needham (Oct 4, 2013)

Thanks for all the kind words. All these mills are 10 inches and the shakers are 8 1/2 inches. Peachtree woodworking has there kits on sale for $7.69 reg. $13.99


----------



## jmurray (Oct 5, 2013)

sometimes i want to hit the like button more than once for emphasis. nice work!


----------



## Kevin (Oct 5, 2013)

I'm with Scott that call mill is AWESOME. I like them all but that just rocks. I know someone in Ohio who needs one.


----------



## Andrew M (Oct 5, 2013)

I have to agree with everyone else that Duck call mill is pretty dang sweet. All the other ones look great as well but that one is over the top.


----------

